# da vinci robotics



## jas0426 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey all!  I was trying to find out if anyone has had any success in billing the HCPCS code for the da vinci robot with a surgery..ie) prostatectomy.


Thanks!


----------



## zaidaaquino (Sep 8, 2008)

Are you refering to the S2900 code?  We've had a few instances where we have actually received payment.  But for the most part, it's being denied.

Zaida, CPC
Northern Virginia Urology


----------



## abozeman (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi,

I'm in North Carolina; we have recently started billing S2900 and have received a few reimbursements to date (5 billed / 2 reimbursements)....the good news is that the 2 that were approved paid 100% of our charge!


----------

